# Question? does Acceptance of pings or Not Affect Drivers Rating???



## centralFLFuber

does accepting a Ping OR letting it go/not accept or take the call does this affect drivers rating


----------



## Dakijan

Driver rating is only affected by completed trips, and even then, a passenger can choose to not rate you ( which wont affect you negatively).


----------



## thehappytypist

If you let it go or not accept, it does affect your acceptance rate. It won't affect your star rating at all.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

I like his question and also was always wondering what happens if your acceptance rate falls below a certain level.
Anything that can happen to us ?

For example with Lyft and Sidecar I know you will be kinda warned to accept more rides otherwise you could get matched with lower priority in the future.

I currently do not accept pings from low rating pax.. it's just trouble ahead.


----------



## thehappytypist

No-tippers-suck said:


> I like his question and also was always wondering what happens if your acceptance rate falls below a certain level.
> Anything that can happen to us ?
> 
> For example with Lyft and Sidecar I know you will be kinda warned to accept more rides otherwise you could get matched with lower priority in the future.
> 
> I currently do not accept pings from low rating pax.. it's just trouble ahead.


You can receive warnings and temporary suspensions - 24-48 hours from the looks of things. If your acceptance rate doesn't improve after that, you can get deactivated. You may be able to get reactivated the first time but if they deactivate you again, you're done. It's permanent. Or that's the way it works in NYC anyway.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

I appreciate this information !
But you do not know at what acceptance rate this might happen eventually?

My Uber is still very high around 80% - 95% but I have no written evidence just gessing..
Sometimes I login to Sidecar but it's just crap and my acceptance rate is now down to 20% lol..
I reduced driving for Lyft since they take out $1.50 per ride (50% more than Uber!) and additional 20%
Now I only login if it's superslow and I am in an "Lyft Pax dominated Suburb" otherwise I only drive for Uber.


----------



## ValleyKip

There are anecdotes that individual markets have distinct rules, but the benchmark seems to be that you must accept 80% of your pings and complete 90% of your accepted rides. Accept-complete record does not affect star rating.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

I accept all. Afterwards if I feel is to far or low rider rating or for whatever reason I don't want to go there, I call rider and give them a bogus reason why I can't pick them up and ask them to cancell ride. Every situation is different but I have no issues with riders canceling requests. 
Low acceptance rate does affect your overall performance in the eyes of Uber.


----------



## thehappytypist

ValleyKip said:


> There are anecdotes that individual markets have distinct rules, but the benchmark seems to be that you must accept 80% of your pings and complete 90% of your accepted rides. Accept-complete record does not affect star rating.


Yup, it's my understanding that the number is 80%.


----------



## Betty Boop

No-tippers-suck said:


> I like his question and also was always wondering what happens if your acceptance rate falls below a certain level.
> Anything that can happen to us ?
> 
> For example with Lyft and Sidecar I know you will be kinda warned to accept more rides otherwise you could get matched with lower priority in the future.
> 
> I currently do not accept pings from low rating pax.. it's just trouble ahead.


where do you see pax rating before acceptance? is it in upper right corner of phone? thankx


----------



## SD_Uber

It's 80%. I received a text message stating that I had to improve my acceptance rate as it had fallen below the '80%' threshold or be deactivated. I drive late night surges and don't accept rides that are not at a surge fare. Guess I need to change my game plan. Ridiculous.


----------



## Neighbourly

Does cancelling after accepting affect the acceptance rate?


----------



## Dakijan

Neighbourly said:


> Does cancelling after accepting affect the acceptance rate?


No it does not, so juggle accordingly.


----------



## Neighbourly

Danikjan said:


> No it does not, so juggle accordingly.


Haha, Oh I will! Nah, I'm not picky on where I go to pickup really, but there is a guaranteed hourly wage tonight that relies on acceptance rate that had me questioning it. I'm sure theyll find a way to not pay me for it though.
`


----------



## philasuburb

Betty Boop said:


> where do you see pax rating before acceptance? is it in upper right corner of phone? thankx


Its the size of a pin head at the lower portion of the circle during the ping. I noticed it after like my 200th ride. I don't even care. I've had many rides from 3 or 4 star rated riders that were just fine and I rated them 5 stars. I noticed some professionals get rated low. Maybe some Uber drivers that have attitudes like they should get paid $100,000 to drive a car get intimidated when a real professional enters their vehicle.


----------



## Badbeat

I currently do not accept pings from low rating pax.. it's just trouble ahead.[/QUOTE]

What do you draw the line at?

I will not accept a ping from anything under 4.7, what is your line in the sand? and why?


----------



## Badbeat

philasuburb said:


> Its the size of a pin head at the lower portion of the circle during the ping. I noticed it after like my 200th ride. I don't even care. I've had many rides from 3 or 4 star rated riders that were just fine and I rated them 5 stars. I noticed some professionals get rated low. Maybe some Uber drivers that have attitudes like they should get paid $100,000 to drive a car get intimidated when a real professional enters their vehicle.


Well that was caddy of you... I will tell you what I do....If you get in my truck, and only want to go the minimum fare, I will rate you low, usually a 4.....If i get a ping, and your star rate is less than 4.7, I ignore you cause i RESPECT the other drivers that rated you, and if you dropped that low, you must be a shorty!


----------



## philasuburb

"If you get in my truck, and only want to go the minimum fare, I will rate you low, usually a 4"

Well, that was caddy of you.


----------



## Uber9

All riders get a 5 from me except the ones who eat in my car or who swear too much  There have been only two so far who got a 4 from me in my 7 weeks of part time ubering!
Riders with rating under 3 is concerning other than that I take everyone as long as I don't see the estimate time over 11 minutes.


----------



## Badbeat

philasuburb said:


> "If you get in my truck, and only want to go the minimum fare, I will rate you low, usually a 4"
> 
> Well, that was caddy of you.


Just trying to help the next driver out.


----------



## Badbeat

Uber9 said:


> All riders get a 5 from me except the ones who eat in my car or who swear too much  There have been only two so far who got a 4 from me in my 7 weeks of part time ubering!
> Riders with rating under 3 is concerning other than that I take everyone as long as I don't see the estimate time over 11 minutes.


I find that "time estimate" to be self serving on UBER's part....it is a little fibber! When not many drivers are on, it turns a 15 minute time into 9 minutes....I don't trust it at all.


----------



## centralFLFuber

Ubers ETA's are WAY OFF... im sitting at home get pings saying its only 6 minutes to a city or two away which I know is really a 15 minute ride away from where I am with hitting NO red lights on way down road....their ETA's complete BULLSHIT


----------



## Nick781

Danikjan said:


> No it does not, so juggle accordingly.


Uber can track those down easily can't they ? since it goes on trips as canceled.


----------



## Dakijan

Nick781 said:


> Uber can track those down easily can't they ? since it goes on trips as canceled.


The point was to alternate canceling and not accepting rides. This way, it doesn't look like you're always canceling or always ignoring requests.

Edit: Grammar


----------



## Nick781

Danikjan said:


> The point was to alternate canceling and not accepting rides. This way, it doesn't look like you're always canceling or always ignoring requests.
> 
> Edit: Grammar


Do you know if anyone getting a warning for a driver cancel? and your pings cant go under 80% right?


----------



## Badbeat

Nick781 said:


> Do you know if anyone getting a warning for a driver cancel? and your pings cant go under 80% right?


I know I don't care one way or the other about acceptance rate and cancel rates... this is where being an IC makes me happy.... I will take what I want...the low hanging fruit...and let the others get the rest (low hanging fruit= pings not more than 10 actual minutes from me)


----------



## Dakijan

@Nick781 Acceptance must stay over 80% and cancels have to stay above 90% , I believe.


----------



## Badbeat

Danikjan said:


> @Nick781 Acceptance must stay over 80% and cancels have to stay above 90% , I believe.


And how do you know this?


----------



## Nick781

I just received my weekly summary and it is 75% acceptance rate, no warning yet thankfully 

10 out of 11 rides gave me a five star so maybe they are giving me a break?


----------



## Dakijan

@Badbeat I ended with a "I believe"  But people on the forums have been warned for dropping below 80% acceptance, and I think someone else was warned for dropping below 90% on cancels. Someone please chime in if I'm wrong.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I think my acceptance with lyft is like 30-50%


----------



## Nick781

Danikjan said:


> @Badbeat I ended with a "I believe"  But people on the forums have been warned for dropping below 80% acceptance, and I think someone else was warned for dropping below 90% on cancels. Someone please chime in if I'm wrong.


I have like 5 driver cancels lol probably like 30% of my fares maybe they are having a hard time to keep up with all the drivers


----------



## Badbeat

Danikjan said:


> @Badbeat I ended with a "I believe"  But people on the forums have been warned for dropping below 80% acceptance, and I think someone else was warned for dropping below 90% on cancels. Someone please chime in if I'm wrong.


Sorry part is....we only have second hand stories to go on at this point! Not calling you out...but I would like to see something from UBER on this


----------



## Dakijan

@Badbeat I completely agree with you. This whole forum is just anecdotal information minus the few CSRs that give their responses. This forum still contains great stories from members, and tips on how to be a better driver. My fear is that if I emailed uber with questions like that, they would the would flag me as some slacker who wants to game the system.


----------



## LAuberX

Nick781 said:


> Do you know if anyone getting a warning for a driver cancel? and your pings cant go under 80% right?


I just got a warning for canceling over 10% of the rides I accept.


----------



## frndthDuvel

LAuberX said:


> I just got a warning for canceling over 10% of the rides I accept.


I just went back and looked at how many Rides I had cancelled in the last 100, I had cancelled 3. Now I am sure my acceptance rate is much lower. A few times I have let the APP be on in my suburban area after going to bed to see if and when it might go off. Market research. 
Do you happen to know how many rides you cancelled in the last 100. have you gone back and counted (hint,hint) It sure would be nice if the Driver Portal would let you see all the rides with a scroll down instead of a click and then scroll.


----------



## LAuberX

I've never counted. I cancel a lot!


----------



## frndthDuvel

LAuberX said:


> I've never counted. I cancel a lot!


Sorry, could you please count back a bit on the Driver's portal? It could be helpful. For me my cancellations were so rare I counted back 100. Now if you say alot, perhaps just the cancellations in the last 20/25 trips would help us all get an idea when those notices might go out. Thanks


----------



## drew123

Nick781 said:


> I just received my weekly summary and it is 75% acceptance rate, no warning yet thankfully
> 
> 10 out of 11 rides gave me a five star so maybe they are giving me a break?


where did you see your weeks report I cant see anything but trip info on each trip no star info


----------



## Nick781

drew123 said:


> where did you see your weeks report I cant see anything but trip info on each trip no star info


Uber sends it to your email every week.


----------



## Uber9

Nick781 said:


> Uber sends it to your email every week.


I don't receive these emails regularly, Uber misses few weeks or is it just me?


----------

